
Tim Cook says merging MacOS and iOS is something people don't want - EleneShubladze
https://mashable.com/2018/04/20/macos-ios-tim-cook/
======
edf13
People want them to sort out their buggy release issues!

------
Quequau
Wow, that's showing surprising awareness.

